# 2009 Flow Decade Boots.



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys.

I have been looking for boots i found some 09' flow decades for like 70. Because i have had good experience with flows in the past i decided to buy them. I figure they will work just fine in the park and on the slope for the next couple seasons. Does anyone else have these boots? what do you think of them? i saw that they are no longer made. Why is this?


----------

